# Systema



## Vadim (Nov 3, 2004)

I was in Russia in August of this year and the place that I stayed at had some channels in English. One of those channels was Discovery Travel & Adventure (European Version) which featured a program called GO WARRIOR that highlighted various russian martial arts. I was pretty impressed with the fluidity of Systema as presented by Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev. Does anyone here currently practice Systema and what are your thoughts on its applications. Is it a difficult martial art to become proficient in, because in a way it kind of resembles aikido. Thanks for your replies.

-Vadim


----------



## jellyman (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, I do systema. Almost everyone sees something familiar in systema, but yeah, aikido has some crossover. OTOH, some differences - no stances, no prearranged anything, sparring including strikes and groundfighting, weapons, etc.

If you find a good instructor and show up consistently you can develop functional capability in 3 - 6 months. There's no real limit to how far you can go, outside of personal limitations.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Jellyman, If there are no instructors for Systema near where I leave is it possible to learn the techniques from the videos that are produced by the system?
   I know that videos can't take the place of a living breathing instructor who can correct your movements if done incorrectly. I hear that systema has excellent defenses against knife attacks. Thanks for your response.
-Vadim


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Nov 5, 2004)

Vadim,
You might want to check the training partner section of Vlad's site and also post your information. While there may not be an instructor close there may be other interested and experienced. You may even want to post it on this thread, our collect memory of who is where might help. 

Also keep checking the announcement section on Vlad's site. There are a number of instructors that teach seminars all over. There's a chance one may be coming your way sometime soon.

mark j.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Mark. Thanks for the info I'll definately check it out.

-Vadim


----------



## Stratiotes (Nov 6, 2004)

Vadim,

Whether you have a school close by or not the videos are a great help.  Also, in the Systema "culture" it is quite common to have what we refer to as "training partners" that are nothing more than a group of people who share an interest in practicing what they've seen in the videos or seminars.  They are not guided by certified instructors but they can still be quite helpful.  Systema lends itself well to such training in my opinion.

When you check VV's site as mentioned already, you'll find several training partners groups listed.  Sometimes the training partners will not be listed though so if you have no luck there, do not hesitate to ask about your area specifically. 

Be sure to let us know how you make out in your search.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Stratiotes. Thanks for the reply. My cousin just got the Systema video tapes and we are going to be practicing the system along with two other friends. I'll Let you know how we progress.

-Vadim


----------



## iTsDaNNy (Nov 9, 2004)

Ive had the privilage to study systema on and off for the last 6 or 7 months under Frank Fileti and Martin Wheeler. And man im hooked.. Comming from a Kenpo background. Its so challenging but fun to practice..


----------



## milosmalic (Nov 12, 2004)

Systema is something that changed my life. With previous history in judo as a kid, then karate and aikido as teenager, following with some tknd and kyokushinkai later on... Then I found about Systema and I am stuck with it for 4+ years now. If I only found it earlier.

That is all I have to say on this subject


----------

